# PowerTech SWW4 on 2018 Yamaha F70



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

13.5” diameter is gonna feel large in your hands. Just run the SWW and see how you like it. Should be able to rev out that 13pitch no problem


----------



## GAD88 (Jul 2, 2019)

SpotDoc said:


> Hello all. I recently purchased a ranger banshee extreme with a Yamaha F70 on it. It currently has a three blade prop on it, not sure which brand. The skiff came with a PowerTech SWW4 four blade prop as well. I beleive it is a 13 pitch and has heavy cupping. The prop looks huge when I am holding it, but maybe its just me. I was wondering if anyone is running a similar prop on an F70? I definitely will be putting a four blade on to help with the hole shot. Thanks in advance.


I have the same hull as you but the Phantom with the full cap and center console. I had the F70 on it but repowered with a vf90. From my experience with the f70 the sww3 in a 13 pitch was perfect. Ran 32-34 and seen 35 solo .The sww3 ran all the way up on Jackplate without blowing out and could get up with it all the way up. The sww4 is going to be hard for that F70 to spin IMO. I wouldn't run the sww4 . If you want a 4blade I would go PFS4 in a 12 pitch. Smaller diameter 13 inch. But to be honest the sww3 is going to get up as good and be faster. Only thing is the PFS4 will give you more stern lift. I'm currently running a sww4 16 pitch on a Vmax90 but it is a different animal than the F70. I was one of them guys who tried a dozen props on the F70 and the sww3r13 was it!


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

SpotDoc said:


> Hello all. I recently purchased a ranger banshee extreme with a Yamaha F70 on it. It currently has a three blade prop on it, not sure which brand. The skiff came with a PowerTech SWW4 four blade prop as well. I beleive it is a 13 pitch and has heavy cupping. The prop looks huge when I am holding it, but maybe its just me. I was wondering if anyone is running a similar prop on an F70? I definitely will be putting a four blade on to help with the hole shot. Thanks in advance.


Sww4 is probly too much blade surface I would call power tech, they will tell you to use a SWW3 13, The F70 high thrust loves the SWW3, you may find that your hole shot actually improves the the 3 blade because you will be able to spin it up faster with the 70


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

I’m running the sww3 on the f70. I believe it is a 12p. The boat is a 19’ and relatively light. The sww4 in thirteen wouldn’t work for me. Maybe the phantom is small enough that you can get the revs with the equivalent of two inches of pitch more. The sww3 does grip real well. It is the first prop that I could run with the Jack plate maxed out. You will like the prop if it isn’t too much pitch. The Powertech guy said to make sure that you are getting the revs out of the F70, he sure liked the 60hp better. 
Chip


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Sww4 is probly too much blade surface I would call power tech, they will tell you to use a SWW3 13, The F70 high thrust loves the SWW3, you may find that your hole shot actually improves the the 3 blade because you will be able to spin it up faster with the 70


Pitch has more bearing on RPM than blade surface. I would not recommend a 4 blade prop on an F70.


----------

